# RIP Rose



## kato

Today I put my eight year old dog Rose to sleep because of her health. I've never had to put a pet to sleep before and am devastated.








I'd had Rose as a puppy, she was a fantastic dog even if a bit nuts but she was a true companion. RIP Rose.x.


----------



## SublimeSparo

sorry to hear that mate, its an awful thing to have to do, but at least she's no longer suffering :grouphug:


----------



## spencerwells

you are all in our thoughts Simon

big hugs coming to you from Widnes....run free over rainbow bridge rose <3


----------



## Jb1432

RIP Beautiful


----------



## kato

Still in tears over losing Rose.


----------



## SK Reptiles

So sorry to hear this Kato, Condolences to you in this time


----------



## Iulia

So sorry


----------



## Veeny

So sorry to hear about your woofer. I dread the day I may have to do the same. Hope your ok


----------



## kato

It's been a week since my Rose went on her cloud and I still shed a tear for her last night. I sat in the garden where she used to play and I just couldn't help but cry. Miss her so much.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Sorry to hear this Kato, I know how you feel, I had to put my boy down a few years back, Dogs are such a part of the family- They are family, When you loose a dog its never forgotten that happy face waiting for you at the door. You just have to take comfort in knowing you and the family put Rose's needs before you own.

Chin up big fella 

RIP Rose :grouphug:


----------



## Insane

Really feel for you Kato 

Rest In Peace Rose


----------



## EVIEMAY

Sleep tight gorgeous girl xx

So sorry for you loss Simon such a devastating situation to have been in x


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_

sorry for your loss , must be heartbreaking


----------



## kato

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> sorry for your loss , must be heartbreaking


It's been a few weeks now since I had to put Rosé to sleep and I still have not gotten over losing her. Miss my pup big time.


----------



## NicolaMe

kato said:


> It's been a few weeks now since I had to put Rosé to sleep and I still have not gotten over losing her. Miss my pup big time.


I know how you feel. One of my greyhounds died in my arms mid this year, and then i had to have my other greyhound put to sleep a week after, they are buried in my garden and i still go to where they are buried every single day to say hello


----------

